# Slot Canyon



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Visited Little Death Hollow Canyon in Escalante, Utah this weekend. Oquirrh blended into the sandstone and looked too cute not to share pictures.  What did everyone else do over the weekend?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I get so excited everytime I see you post pics. Very stunning.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Better then Great Pictures and thanks for sharing them


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I watched my son play baseball. Two games on Saturday and two on Sunday. I didn't want the red dogs to fill left out, so they went and watched baseball too.


----------



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

i know this isn't the right place to post this, but how come i can't see any pictures posted on the forum? I can see pictures in the gallery but i cant see attached photos, am i doing something wrong - or don't have access?


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Diana - if you are logged in, I believe you should be able to see the photos... ?


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Are dogs allowed off leash in this area? Maybe we will have to add it to our doggie vacation list  Taking Miles to Big Bear Lake this weekend.


----------



## diana (Jul 17, 2012)

i feel horribly foolish. i was logged in before when i posted but maybe i needed to close page and relog in..? not sure but i can see photos now.. and they are lovely!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

MilesMom said:


> Are dogs allowed off leash in this area? Maybe we will have to add it to our doggie vacation list  Taking Miles to Big Bear Lake this weekend.


http://www.blm.gov/ut/st/en/fo/grand_staircase-escalante/Recreation/dogs_on_the_gsenm.html 
Here is a link for the Grand Staircase-Escalante National Monument. They are definitely allowed in Little Death Hollow which was a non-technical slot canyon. Definitely worth a visit! Have fun in Big Bear Lake!


----------

